# dead ringmaster need help



## Freakshow the clown (Jul 14, 2010)

does anyone know where i could find a dingy demented clown ringmaster costume that is somewhat of a decent price were the chainsaw guys for our haunt and i am going to set up our section as a dark carnival/circus were all clown themed


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Ringmaster*

I would buy a tux jacket with tails from ebay, then bury it in the ground for a while to get grungy.


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

When I did my ringmaster costume a few years back, i went to the Thrift store, and found an old woman's red felt coat. It fit snuggly, but had the "slimming" effect around the waist and shoulder pads that gave it that sharp shape you would expect from a ringmaster. The buttons were big and black, and the folded down collar had a black trim on it, so it gave that costumy effect unintentionally. Used a tuxedo shirt underneath and a black bowtie, but you could use a simple dress shirt covered in blood or you could use tar, spread it thin with a butter knife, then washed off. It gives a dirty disgusting look. We were lucky enough to already have riding pants that were yellowed and "puffy" around the hips, and a pair of tall black riding boots to go with. I hope this sort of helps, the red coats are really more common than you might think, just look around at the thrift store, the birthplace of some of the greatest costumes ever!


----------



## Freakshow the clown (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks for the tips i think were gonna go with the black coat though but im pretty sure the thrift store is the way to go when your broke and need props u find a way to make them or find them for little to none


----------

